# How much do you "make" off your employees



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Depends upon how much they cost me in screw ups...


----------



## Windycity (Oct 3, 2015)

Wow 2x their cost is definitely alot more that I thought...but it probably sounds right considering how much everything costs nowdays. Do you figure on the 2x number over and above your actual overhead and profit costs or do you use the employee 2x price to pay for your overhead?


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

I make enough off of them to make it worthwhile to keep them. Employees are my business, and I am fortunate to have a good crew.


----------



## dhwflyer (Nov 7, 2015)

California Decks: I'm not sure exactly which post you're referring to, but I think your statement requires a little clarification... The rule is against open-ended contracts where there is not an official end date of the contract. Where does the job stop?? When does is the customer officially off-the-hook for paying the contractor. It sounds like you're saying you can't charge for time and charge for material. 

The statute makes perfect sense though, and there is ways around it...


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell (Jan 28, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> That or kick butt to do it faster, better training and equipment. There are a ton of ways to for most contractors to streamline their processes.


This is very true. Time management and setting daily or weekly goals for employees will play a big part if you will make or lose money on a employee. Generally your employees have no idea what is going to take for you to make a profit so it's a big part of your job to set the pace.

As stated by others it really depends on the work that you are doing, service work will jack the rate up just due to down time between trips. If a job is going to take at least half a day I will usually bid it for a full days labor just because you won't really get much after having to finish, clean up and move to another job.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Bank of america earns 550k revenue per employee. If average salary is 50k. They seem to be grossing about 11 times wages.


----------

